# On-one disc cross bike



## rudedog55

Anyone see this yet??

On-One Dirty Disco Carbon Cyclocross Disc Frame And Fork £599.99

looks kinda cool and has a 135mm rear. While i know most dont like disc brakes for cross, i do, and think this is neat, just wish it had a tapered headtube/fork instead of 1 1/8.

i have also seen this one, looks like it might be similar or the same frameset

BVC-7009-set: BEV International Corp.

have not had a good dics brake thread in a while....


----------



## Duci

It is the same! Frame is rather heavy (1350gr). I had 2 of them and sold both. I'f know got 2 other carbon cross disc frames with 1080gr


----------



## 88 rex

Duci said:


> It is the same! Frame is rather heavy (1350gr). I had 2 of them and sold both. I'f know got 2 other carbon cross disc frames with 1080gr


Looks like the one in your pic has a tapered headtube. The on one doesn't have a tapered headtube. I'm impartial to whether or not bikes have straight or tapered headtubes since I've never had any complaints about the current standard. 

1350 doesn't sound heavy to me  but 1080g is enticing. Which frame did you go with?


----------



## mnyquist4

The one in the link (BEV) says it is BB30....the On One is not a BB30


----------



## Duci

88 rex said:


> Looks like the one in your pic has a tapered headtube. The on one doesn't have a tapered headtube. I'm impartial to whether or not bikes have straight or tapered headtubes since I've never had any complaints about the current standard.
> 
> 1350 doesn't sound heavy to me  but 1080g is enticing. Which frame did you go with?


Yes, it has a tapered headtube. Are you sure that the on one doesn't have a tapered headtube? My frames from Bevato had tapered headtubes and I'm pretty sure that this is the same frame!! 

My new ones are from Axman - complete bike is about 7,5kg


----------



## Duci

mnyquist4 said:


> The one in the link (BEV) says it is BB30....the On One is not a BB30


At Bev you can chose which type you want.


----------



## T0mi

Do they sell to individuals or only to shops ?


----------



## Duci

T0mi said:


> Do they sell to individuals or only to shops ?


min. order quantity is 50pcs...


----------



## rudedog55

T0mi said:


> Do they sell to individuals or only to shops ?


I got a quote from Bev for 2 carbon disc forks and a frameset. while the price of the sample pieces were good, the shipping she quoted me was very very high. I am still thinking about it, the problem is they are wire transfer only and 4 month lead time for a sample frame and fork. You would think that the samples would be ready to go???

there is another option i came across

Grammo - Grammo Paru Carbon CX Disc - FR081

its a tad on the expensive side, and the fork is very heavy and not included with the price of the frame. fork is alum steerer and 750g according to them. Frame is listed at around 1100g.

The good thing is i think you will see alot more come around in the next year or so.


----------



## rudedog55

Duci said:


> It is the same! Frame is rather heavy (1350gr). I had 2 of them and sold both. I'f know got 2 other carbon cross disc frames with 1080gr


Where did yo uget your Stockli?? i looked them up online, but did not see a Cross bike in their catalog??

That is a great build!! Are those Ashima aircutters for the rotors?? how do you like them??


----------



## 88 rex

rudedog55 said:


> Are those Ashima aircutters for the rotors?? how do you like them??


I have these rotors on my MTB and CX bike. 160 front and 140 rear and the rotors work great for me. Light and cheap. Hard to beat'em.


----------



## Peter_E

The frame/fork seems to be available on alibaba.com too. Supplier ICAN and it is called AC024. Search cyclocross disc.


----------



## cs1

The frame looks great. But that's getting into Gunnar money. I'd rather have the US made fully warranted frame at $975.


----------



## ms6073

Duci said:


> min. order quantity is 50pcs...


Nice cross bike. Can you share how you came to own two of the Axman CYC5 disc cyclocross frames since Axman is not known for selling direct, no in individual quantites?


----------



## Duci

rudedog55 said:


> Where did yo uget your Stockli?? i looked them up online, but did not see a Cross bike in their catalog??
> 
> That is a great build!! Are those Ashima aircutters for the rotors?? how do you like them??


I'm partner of a small company called DBIKES - they sell one of the first road disc frames / bikes. They ordered also cross disc frames and I test the first 2 frames which arrived in Switzerland. Have a look at DBIKES - Bike-Shop - Dietmar Putzas - they will be available in a few weeks.

Since I race for Stöckli i had to lable the test-frames with Stöckli stickers.


----------



## Duci

rudedog55 said:


> Where did yo uget your Stockli?? i looked them up online, but did not see a Cross bike in their catalog??
> 
> That is a great build!! Are those Ashima aircutters for the rotors?? how do you like them??


Yes, these are Ashiman aircutters. I'm not sure if they deliver the best brake-power but i like the sound of the disc while braking from high speed


----------



## Duci

ms6073 said:


> Nice cross bike. Can you share how you came to own two of the Axman CYC5B Cyclocross frames since Axman is not known for selling direct, no in individual quantites?


My partner ordered a big quantity and I test 2 of the frames.


----------



## T0mi

Duci said:


> I'm partner of a small company called DBIKES - they sell one of the first road disc frames / bikes. They ordered also cross disc frames and I test the first 2 frames which arrived in Switzerland. Have a look at DBIKES - Bike-Shop - Dietmar Putzas - they will be available in a few weeks.
> 
> Since I race for Stöckli i had to lable the test-frames with Stöckli stickers.


Do the DBikes road and cross frames have different geometry or is the road frame a cross one with typical road equipment ?

I was contemplating the idea of building a cross disc frame which would be at the same time my bad weather road/race bike for non uci events. I hate the braking of my carbon wheels in the wet.


----------



## Duci

T0mi said:


> Do the DBikes road and cross frames have different geometry or is the road frame a cross one with typical road equipment ?
> 
> I was contemplating the idea of building a cross disc frame which would be at the same time my bad weather road/race bike for non uci events. I hate the braking of my carbon wheels in the wet.


The road frame is road only. The frame is produced just for Dbikes. It has a road-geometry and you can't use it for cross. 

This is one of the reasons why Dbikes sells this frame/bike. You can use no-matter which rim (carbon/aluminium) and the brake-performance is always the same. Very powerful...


----------



## ms6073

Not sure if this has been mention in one of the other CX disc-brake threads, but I notices that Boardman Bikes is now offering the CXPro disc-brake equipped bike.


----------



## ms6073

Duci said:


> I'm partner of a small company called DBIKES - they sell one of the first road disc frames/bikes. They ordered also cross disc frames and I test the first 2 frames which arrived in Switzerland. Have a look at DBIKES - Bike-Shop - Dietmar Putzas - they will be available in a few weeks.


Hey Duci - just checked your site and noted that there is now a disc compatible cx frame available but based on the fact that it has top mounted cable routing, and the 'Stöckli' branded frame appears to have internal cable routing, it does not look like it is the Axman CYC5. I am curious to know if there are still plans to market the Axman frameset you have logo'd as a Stöckli in your post above and if so, how can someone in the US obtain one or two framesets?


----------



## jrsbike

My daughter used to race on Stockli skis (Great skis). Is this the same company?


----------



## T0mi

Yup same brand.

But the one posted by Duci is not available as it is just a rebadged Bevato. Stöckli doesn't sell CX bike, just road and mtb bikes. I've raced with few of his teammates and they all use different bikes, some restick them, some don't. One Stöckli rider was riding a Ridley X-Night last week, the other on a rebadged one I don't know (maybe Scott).


----------



## ms6073

T0mi said:


> But the one posted by Duci is not available as it is just a rebadged Bevato.


I do not think the frameset on the bike pictured above is a rebadged Bevato as teh BVC-7009 has top routed cables where as the bike above appears to use all internal cable routing.


----------



## jrsbike

If the factory bikes are half as good as the skis then they must be very good indeed. Their skis are for the very highest elite racers and not mass market planks that can be found in any shop.


----------



## ms6073

Looks like QBP's Foundry Cycles will be importing the Axman CYC5 as the Foundry Auger offering both frameset and complete bikes and TreeFort Bikes is offering pre-orders slated to ship in February 2012.


----------



## rudedog55

ms6073 said:


> Looks like QBP's Foundry Cycles will be importing the Axman CYC5 as the Foundry Auger offering both frameset and complete bikes and TreeFort Bikes is offering pre-orders slated to ship in February 2012.


Love that frame, but is the internal cable routing worth a $1k premium over the On-One dirty disco?? Or any other of the Chinese carbon cross bikes.


----------



## 88 rex

rudedog55 said:


> Love that frame, but is the internal cable routing worth a $1k premium over the On-One dirty disco?? Or any other of the Chinese carbon cross bikes.


Dirty Disc doesn't have BB30 or tapered headtube. Still though.......the Auger has an MSRP of $1800. Seems like a hard sell given the proliferation of ebay/e hong fu/ etc. frames. At the $1800 pricetag I'm staring at custom US made frames, although in steel


----------



## rudedog55

88 rex said:


> Dirty Disc doesn't have BB30 or tapered headtube. Still though.......the Auger has an MSRP of $1800. Seems like a hard sell given the proliferation of ebay/e hong fu/ etc. frames. At the $1800 pricetag I'm staring at custom US made frames, although in steel


Yeah, i knew about those, but everyone has varying opinions on both BB30 for cross and the tapered HT, which i happen to really like. One of the reasons i did not consider the On-one, If i'm gonna go full Carbon for cross disc, i want as much meat up there as possible.

I ended up with an FM058 and will equip that with front disc and rear canti like my Yeti, loved the mullett setup and it worked wonderfully this year. Tapered Forks are popping up everywhere with the Whisky Parts series, Enve and 3T uterus (luteus). I am sure there will be others after the new year.


----------



## ms6073

rudedog55 said:


> everyone has varying opinions on both BB30 for cross and the tapered HT, which i happen to really like. One of the reasons i did not consider the On-one, If i'm gonna go full Carbon for cross disc, i want as much meat up there as possible.


Agreed and had I not spent this season racing on a 12' Ridley with Hollowgram SRM, I might not be as picky. Besides the fact that I dont have to route the front deraileur cable around a pulley, the Ridley uses full length internal cable housing runs and thanks to Gore Ride-On Pro cablesets, I have not had to fuss with brake or deraileur cables at all this season. Of course if I catch word that Ridley plans to introduce a disc version before next season, well I am all over that!


----------



## Kilowatt

The On-One Dirty Disco does have a tapered head tube.


----------



## Kilowatt

The On-One Dirty Disco does have a tapered head tube. I received a confirmation from Rick at Tutusti that it's tapered. Also, check out the specs on the FSA Orbit CF-40 No.42 ACB Tapered Headset - 
"High performance integrated headset for use on frames with a tapered headtube and forks with a tapered steerer.


----------



## rudedog55

Kilowatt said:


> The On-One Dirty Disco does have a tapered head tube. I received a confirmation from Rick at Tutusti that it's tapered. Also, check out the specs on the FSA Orbit CF-40 No.42 ACB Tapered Headset -
> "High performance integrated headset for use on frames with a tapered headtube and forks with a tapered steerer.


Titus USA really should put that in the description, i have read it at least 5 times since your post, and while i believe you, no where does it state it. Just that it takes a standard 1.125 (1 1/8) stem etc.

Makes it a much more attractive option, especially at that price.

thanks for the info


----------



## 88 rex

Any frame weights on the dirty disco? Auger is listed at 10xxg. 

At $800 the dirty disco is tempting. Matte black means it should super easy to paint as well.


----------



## Monty Dog

Just been out riding for 4 hours and my buddy was riding his newly-built Dirty Disco and he really enjoyed his ride - was all conditions from hard-pack, soft sand, deep mud and rocky trails. My only comment is that mud clearances aren't huge, so little chance of running anything bigger than 38mm if you fancy bigger tyres for adventure-racing, enduro-type events or really soft conditions. I quite fancy getting one to run as a mud-bike for next winter.


----------



## 88 rex

Just for perspective, the Look X 85 has an MSRP of $3499 and is heavier than the Auger, even the Look fork weighs more.


----------



## mawmaw69

Monty Dog said:


> Just been out riding for 4 hours and my buddy was riding his newly-built Dirty Disco and he really enjoyed his ride - was all conditions from hard-pack, soft sand, deep mud and rocky trails. My only comment is that mud clearances aren't huge, so little chance of running anything bigger than 38mm if you fancy bigger tyres for adventure-racing, enduro-type events or really soft conditions. I quite fancy getting one to run as a mud-bike for next winter.


Do you know how much your buddys bike weighs?


----------



## Monty Dog

mawmaw69 said:


> Do you know how much your buddys bike weighs?


I expect it was about 20lbs - XT hubs and BB7s don't make for a light build, but I know it'll go on a diet.


----------



## c-lo

the on-one is a contender for me too. has a 2 year warranty.


----------



## justin.

88 rex said:


> Just for perspective, the Look X 85 has an MSRP of $3499 and is heavier than the Auger, even the Look fork weighs more.


1150 grams for the X-85 frame set (medium). I can't seem to find the weight specs for the Auger on their website...(BikeRadar stated the frame at 1060 grams. Not sure if they meant frame set or just the frame)


----------



## 88 rex

justin. said:


> 1150 grams for the X-85 frame set (medium). I can't seem to find the weight specs for the Auger on their website...(BikeRadar stated the frame at 1060 grams. Not sure if they meant frame set or just the frame)




Look Frame is 1150. Look fork is 550g. 1700g total

Auger frame is 1060g. Auger fork is 459g. 1519g total

All claimed weights. Of course weight is only one factor, but in the weight weenie cyclocross world it's a pretty important number.


----------



## Killroy

Duci said:


> I'm partner of a small company called DBIKES - they sell one of the first road disc frames / bikes. They ordered also cross disc frames and I test the first 2 frames which arrived in Switzerland. Have a look at DBIKES - Bike-Shop - Dietmar Putzas - they will be available in a few weeks.
> 
> Since I race for Stöckli i had to lable the test-frames with Stöckli stickers.


I love DBIKES!


----------



## Nevermiss

ms6073 said:


> Looks like QBP's Foundry Cycles will be importing the Axman CYC5 as the Foundry Auger offering both frameset and complete bikes and TreeFort Bikes is offering pre-orders slated to ship in February 2012.


After looking into this, I plan to go this route. Treefort should have frames by the end of January.

Thanks for the info!


----------



## mattsavage

I just ordered the SP-AC024 from Ican Sports on Alibaba for $450 shipped. It's the same as the Dirty Disco, but with BB30. I'll be running it SS with the Beer adapter, so I had them leave the cable guides off. I'm going through Ruckus Components here in Portland to do the internal routing for the rear brake, which will be about $100. It should be here in mid-January.


----------



## c-lo

mattsavage said:


> I just ordered the SP-AC024 from Ican Sports on Alibaba for $450 shipped. It's the same as the Dirty Disco, but with BB30. I'll be running it SS with the Beer adapter, so I had them leave the cable guides off. I'm going through Ruckus Components here in Portland to do the internal routing for the rear brake, which will be about $100. It should be here in mid-January.


looked, didn't see....what's the warranty on it?


----------



## mattsavage

c-lo said:


> looked, didn't see....what's the warranty on it?


2 years on the frames, 1 year on the wheels. From what I've read, they're pretty good about honoring warranties, though it probably takes a bit longer than going through a shop.


----------



## farmferfrederico

Anyone have some races behind them on the Dirty Disco? I'm strongly considering it, but I want to hear from someone who has had the bike for a couple of months. I want to use it for a slightly different application though...endurance gravel racing. Anyone want to chime in? I'd appreciate hearing more.

Thanks.


----------



## mattsavage

farmferfrederico said:


> Anyone have some races behind them on the Dirty Disco? I'm strongly considering it, but I want to hear from someone who has had the bike for a couple of months. I want to use it for a slightly different application though...endurance gravel racing. Anyone want to chime in? I'd appreciate hearing more.
> 
> Thanks.



This blog: crossjunkie has alot of good info on it, if you haven't read it yet. Just flip through the posts to find relevant ones. Disclaimer, he's sponsored by Planet X, but still good data.


----------



## gregnash

Talk to Zen Turtle over on the MTBR forums as he recently built up the DD (can see it in the On-One forum) and from what he has said he absolutely loves it coming from a Motobecane Fantom Cross.


----------



## jared_j

Bump - any thoughts on the left side seatstay junction near the disc brake mounts? It appears there is some sort of joint adjacent to the disc caliper mounts. I'm not an engineer but have heard some discuss the forces put on this region of the frame during braking. Does this junction look like a weakness, or some sort of reinforcement?


----------



## mattsavage

jared_j said:


> Bump - any thoughts on the left side seatstay junction near the disc brake mounts? It appears there is some sort of joint adjacent to the disc caliper mounts. I'm not an engineer but have heard some discuss the forces put on this region of the frame during braking. Does this junction look like a weakness, or some sort of reinforcement?


No, not a weakness at all. The rear ends on these are so stiff and strong, totally overengineered. I took my frame to Ruckus Components to have the drive side joint broken apart to see if I could run a belt drive through there. They removed the clearcoat and resin from that joint and exposed the bolt. After they got it apart they said it the chainstays and seatstays were so stiff they didn't like the idea of spreading them repeatedly to get belts through there. 

Lots of carbon frames are built this way. Usually you can't see it cause its coated over and painted.


----------



## pretender

mattsavage said:


> After they got it apart they said it the chainstays and seatstays were so stiff they didn't like the idea of spreading them repeatedly to get belts through there.


This strikes me as odd. You just have to squeeze the belt through the smallest of gaps. Do they really think they'd crack the stays?


----------



## mattsavage

pretender said:


> This strikes me as odd. You just have to squeeze the belt through the smallest of gaps. Do they really think they'd crack the stays?


I think the two pieces kind of lock together, overlap , so you need to spread it quite a bit. I didn't see it deconstructed though. I'll take their word for it, they're the experts.


----------



## mudrock

These carbon and epoxy plies are very stiff. This frame is overbuilt, especially in the rear end, with the wishbone seatstays and curved chainstays. These pinned joints are a common money-saving technique so that only one chainstay and seatstay assembly are required for all sizes.

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/alexmurdock/7498755842/" title="DSC04134 by alexmurdock, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7248/7498755842_a561182eaa.jpg" width="500" height="375" alt="DSC04134"></a>


----------



## Sheepo

Less talking more pictures


----------



## Cobaltss_King

The good thing is i think you will see alot more come around in the next year or so.


----------



## OnTheRivet

Sheepo said:


> Less talking more pictures


Yours is literally the first disc cross bike I've seen that doesn't look like a boat anchor. Weight?


----------



## mudrock

OnTheRivet said:


> Yours is literally the first disc cross bike I've seen that doesn't look like a boat anchor. Weight?


That Axman with Stockli stickers on the 1st page of this thread still has us beat: 16.5 pounds! I don't mind though, the Dirty Disco is stiff in all the right places: brake hard in front and nary a shudder from that fork.


----------



## dubdryver

Hey Gregnash...hows the bike holding up?

Hello from MTBR.
This may be a little bit dated, but touching on the disc brake location. It is actually stronger mounting it on to the chainstay rather than the seatstay which is the reason why the brace is not needed. The only real drawback to this design is that the initial setup of installing the bolts can be tight with the rear bolt, and its hard to get a tool on it..so there is a couple extra steps with install and maintenance with the mount caliper mount itself. Once setup though, how disc brakes are, its a set and forget affair which will be even further improved when hydraulic STIs become a production model. Mountain bikes are many years ahead of road/cx in its present state...but once they caught it, it will definitely be fun!


----------



## Sheepo

OnTheRivet said:


> Yours is literally the first disc cross bike I've seen that doesn't look like a boat anchor. Weight?


Sorry about the wait. I think it weighed 17.5 or 18 pounds with 1450g tubulars and no other special components.
Bb7 brakes
Force group 2009
Time atac(not alium as shown)
Average stem and post
Slr saddle
Cowbell 2 handlebar


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn

Someone in a different thread said these frames were on sale for $599. I can't find it. Anyone know where it is?


----------



## mudrock

Titus Bicycles US - Titus Bicycles Website 2011/12

On One owns Planet X and Titus bikes. This is their US store. They had the DD on sale early in the year, but now it's back to 799.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn

mudrock said:


> Titus Bicycles US - Titus Bicycles Website 2011/12
> 
> On One owns Planet X and Titus bikes. This is their US store. They had the DD on sale early in the year, but now it's back to 799.


Yeah, I found that, but it's a long way from $550. Which was the price he said after going back and reading it.


----------



## Peter_E

*Sv: On-one disc cross bike*

Finished mine today. Will be used for gravel roads, commuting and wet weather rides. Built up w Campy 10 speed, det 240/xr400 29er rims etc. 8.4 as pictured w 28 mm 4-season tires. Frame as 1244 grams and fork 490 uncut.
View attachment 283533


----------



## sscx

Here is my On One Dirty Disco Single Speed build, more details at sscx.me


----------



## strathconaman

Peter_E said:


> Finished mine today. Will be used for gravel roads, commuting and wet weather rides. Built up w Campy 10 speed, det 240/xr400 29er rims etc. 8.4 as pictured w 28 mm 4-season tires. Frame as 1244 grams and fork 490 uncut.


I have raced a similar set up for two seasons. I am looking to do DK200 next year. I can report that 40mm Kenda Happy Medium on Alpha 340 rims fit, with about 3mm of clearance on both sides in the back. EDIT: Nope. After two rides the tire has settled (stretched) and now rubs in everything but the driest of conditions.

I have yet to decide if the frame/seatpost tire combination is forgiving enough for the gravel scene. It will go around the world:

Interview: Round-the-world record holder Mike Hall talks round-the-world record kit | road.cc | Road cycling news, Bike reviews, Commuting, Leisure riding, Sportives and more


----------



## RRRoubaix

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> Yeah, I found that, but it's a long way from $550. Which was the price he said after going back and reading it.


Hmmm. I seem to recall seeing 550L (as in British Pounds) as a quoted price on Bike Radar, or Pez or one of those British sites... Mebbe he was confused? 
Or prices have gone up. How recent was the post?


----------



## dubdryver

Yes I believe the price has gone up. At one point it was listed for $599 (US) at the Titus Web Store, but it has since went back up to $799.


----------



## mudrock

Interesting what he says about frame material:

“Over the past few years I’ve become a proponent of carbon for longer rides,” says Mike. “I’ve found that I’ve cracked any metal bike over a long period of time. Steel, alu or titanium, I’ve cracked them all through long-term use. If you look at fatigue tests, carbon frames perform better. A bad carbon frame will fail, of course, but I’m a fan because it’s a more damped ride.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn

mudrock said:


> Interesting what he says about frame material:
> 
> “Over the past few years I’ve become a proponent of carbon for longer rides,” says Mike. “I’ve found that I’ve cracked any metal bike over a long period of time. Steel, alu or titanium, I’ve cracked them all through long-term use. If you look at fatigue tests, carbon frames perform better. A bad carbon frame will fail, of course, but I’m a fan because it’s a more damped ride.


You make it sound like this is some new revelation. This fear that people have with carbon fiber is one of the dumbest things in the industry. People need to embrace quality carbon fiber, instead of being affraid of it. They should be making everything possible out of carbon fiber


----------



## mudrock

Well, it's not new to me, but I'm a gravel + dirt rider and I check out a lot of gravel sites. Those people wouldn't be caught dead on carbon.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn

mudrock said:


> Well, it's not new to me, but I'm a gravel + dirt rider and I check out a lot of gravel sites. Those people wouldn't be caught dead on carbon.


Plenty of people are doing it. That's what helicopter tape is for.


----------



## ZachUA

looking for the open mold china version of the dirty disco but only place I'm finding is on alibaba. is it safe to order there or is it a gamble?


----------



## ZachUA

Sheepo said:


> Less talking more pictures


Sheepo where did you buy yours from?


----------



## mudrock

Cross and City

On One owns Planet X and Titus, an American brand. Their store can be found through titusti.com, which connects to this link. They ship out of Portland OR.


----------



## ozzybmx

Finally got the pics off my camera. Massive weight saving going from the stock wheels to lightbicycle carbon wheels. The racing ralphs are wire bead at 380g v the vittoria CX at 440g, rear wheel dropped 675g, front wheel dropped 450g.... over a kilo saved on wheels alone.





Bike came in at 8.55kg as it sits now (54cm) , seatpost, stem and possibly bars will be swapped at some stage.


----------



## Sheepo

Mine is starting to crack at the seattube/ top tube junction. On the seat tube about 3 inches down. 

On One is helping me out though with a new frame.


----------



## ozzybmx

Sheepo said:


> On One is helping me out though with a new frame.


Good to hear, I've emailed them 4 times now to tell them the upgraded saddle I paid for was not included with my bike, still waiting on an answer.


----------



## mudrock

Sheepo said:


> Mine is starting to crack at the seattube/ top tube junction. On the seat tube about 3 inches down.


Odd place for a crack. Got a pic?


----------



## ozzybmx

ozzybmx said:


> I've emailed them 4 times now to tell them the upgraded saddle I paid for was not included with my bike, still waiting on an answer.


Custo service replied today and the seat is on the way, looks like contacting bike build and sales wasn't the correct department.


----------

